# Лечение позвоночника в Абхазии



## djtv (29 Июл 2009)

По местному тв в г.Сухум прошла реклама с телефонным номером для записи на прием к доктору Бобырю (прием и лечение будет производиться в Абхазии). Хотелось бы узнать это действительно так или это те самые "самозванцы или врачи, уволенные из клиники по причине профессиональной непригодности"?


----------



## nuwa (29 Июл 2009)

Филиала клиники в Абхазии нет и не планируется. 

Врачи, работающие по методике доктора А.И. Бобыря, практикуют *только* в московских клиниках и их филиалах в гг. Санкт-Петербург, Ростов-на-Дону, Новосибирск, Саратов. 

Всю информацию можно посмотреть на сайтах нашей клиники http://www.bobir.ru/ , http://www.clibo.ru/ , http://www.spina.ru/ . 

Пожалуйста, предупредите Ваших знакомых, чтобы не попадались на рекламу авантюристов. Если у них есть сомнение, то всю достоверную информацию они могут получить по телефонам нашей клиники (495) 5-850-850 (многоканальный), (495) 544-97-29, (499) 504-19-19


----------



## djtv (29 Июл 2009)

О филиале речи не шло.Дело в том, что  здесь часто бывает,что приезжают специалисты и оказывают медицинскую помощь.Может быть действительно  проводится такая акция в клинике доктора Бобыря?


----------



## nuwa (29 Июл 2009)

Перед тем, как написать предыдущий пост, я лично созванивалась с М.А. Бобырем, поэтому могу лишь повторить, что уже было сказано: Нет, консультировать и принимать в Абхазии в его планы не входило. В ближайшее время, 3 августа, доктор Бобырь будет принимать в филиале Санкт-Петербурга.

В других местах, кроме как в филиалах клиник приёмов не проводится.


----------

